# 5diii and IPAD 4th Generation



## JPAZ (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi all,

Back in March, a member listed a blog about using his IPAD with his 5diii, specifically using an iPhoto app to edit. I am wondering if any of you are finding a use for the IPAD with this camera. As I understand it, there are issues importing form CF cards. I know there is a device for XD card uploading. I believe one can use the USB out form the camera to load photos into the IPAD and understand there is a limit in the size of the file. 

I guess I am curious as to the following:

Do any of you use the IPAD with this camera?
Do you upload form the card (there is a second card slot in the camera for an XD) or the USB cable?
Do you use the IPAD to edit or just to view and store photos while in the field?
If so, can you please walk me through your workflow?

BTW, all of my software is PC based so a Mac is not a part of my processing, now.


Much appreciated. The amount of things I learn from this forum is amazing.

JP

EDIT: Meant SD card not XD!


----------



## comsense (Dec 7, 2012)

Best solution to preview images for me is to write medium JPEG to SD card and RAW onto CF card. Then, I just take out SD card and transfer to ipad using $4 ebay knockoff ipad camera connection adapter. All other solutions had some issues or were too slow.


----------



## JPAZ (Dec 7, 2012)

That's what I was thinking of doing, then saving the RAW for when I get home for PP


----------



## Haydn1971 (Dec 8, 2012)

Just to add, my original iPad imports Canon Raw files


----------



## JPAZ (Dec 8, 2012)

Yeah. But the RAW files are large and over time, lots of storage needed (for example, while traveling in area with no internet). Those with P&S use an IPAD as backup and editing device. Not sure this would work with 5Diii.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Dec 13, 2012)

comsense said:


> Best solution to preview images for me is to write medium JPEG to SD card and RAW onto CF card. Then, I just take out SD card and transfer to ipad using $4 ebay knockoff ipad camera connection adapter. All other solutions had some issues or were too slow.


Ditto for this. However, has anyone used an Eye-Fi SD card the same way and paired it with the iPad? I'm thinking this is the ideal solution but I haven't actually done it since I don't have an iPad. Works great with an Android phone though.


----------



## Northstar (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm using the ipad3 with both my 1dx and 5d3...I bought the $29 connector at the apple store that includes the SD adapter and also a usb connection. I use the usb connection straight out of my 5d3 and 1dx to the iPad (I've been shooting large and med jpegs) 

Once in the ipad, I've been using snapseed (which is very good) to edit the image....and then upload to web using my verizon 4g.

I've been shooting some stuff that needs to be uploaded immediately to the web....this solution works pretty well, but, if I needed to process more than 10-20 images (I'm shooting sports so I only need to upload that many) I would probably get a laptop and use aperture....in other words, it works for small jobs...imo.


----------



## RS2021 (Dec 13, 2012)

comsense said:


> ... I just take out SD card and transfer to ipad using $4 ebay knockoff ipad camera connection adapter.



Hmmm... sure it is for the ipad4 with lightning connector? $4 knock-offs I found were for the older generation wider socket needing intermediary adaptors to connect to the lightning. I ended up forking out for Apple's overpriced version that connects directly. Plus I didn't want the hastle of them not working after all that rigmarole.


----------



## carlc (Dec 13, 2012)

I would like to take this question one step further. Has anyone tried to tether their 5D3 with the latest generation (retina display) IPad. I would like a "fast" preview device with a larger screen than is on the back of the camera. I have read that there is "kind of a way" using a WiFi card in camera and loading an app on the IPad. Sounded a little "hit and miss."

I do a lot of on-site work and this would be very valuable, just looking to see what others think or have actual experience.


----------

